# Selling my boats!



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a LL Manta Ray and OK Prowler 15 for sale.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/2729754113.html


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

OK Prowler sold.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Both yaks sold!


----------



## yakomatic (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for your PM on my query about how you priced your Prowler, which was very helpful in pricing the boats I want to sell.

Happy Holidays and best wishes for the New Year.

Steve, Greenbelt

PS I was unable to return your PM because your PM inbox has exceeded its storage limits.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

lol. No problem Steve. Have a Happy New Year!


----------

